# 10 year old Springer x - how much exercise should he be capable of?



## Ancllo (May 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to these forums so bare with me!

I own a sprollie whos coming up to his 10th birthday. He lives with my parents about 40 mins away from me ( I am unable to house him and my mother seems to dislike the idea of me taking him with me).

I cannot get through to exercise him as much as i would like (work commitments, petrol prices) and this duty has fallen to my parents. Not being rude to them, but they arent the most enthusiastic people in the world when it comes to exercise. He's spoilt, constanly begs (through no fault of his own) and is currently over weight. 

When myself and my partner come through to exercise him we like to make a big event out of it so take him to the beach, a nice park etc and he loves it. Yes he's not as young as he used be, but he loves chasing after a football and will tell us when he's had enough. Recently he's been getting stiff after his runs and the blame is being put completley on me and my partner. 

My mother tells me she takes him out regularly. I took our dog out approx three weeks ago to the the local park for a nice walk. Two weeks later i get a phone call asking where his lead is. 'It's still in the car mum' I tell her...So thats taking the dog out regularly is it? 

The vet has just been in touch now we have a 'senior' dog for a free MOT to make sure he's healthy etc and they wont even bother to take him to that, though i'm considering booking it myself when i can.

It does infuriate me that potentially they are making him older before his time or am i just expecting too much from a 10 year old dog? I thought if exercised regularly an older springer/collie type dog would still be capable of a kick about?

Opinions and advice please! Either on the subject or how to get through to my parents!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

My 11 year old springer get fed 150g (1 cup) of James Wellbeloved a day and he can go for as long and as hard as you want. It only a recent sprain that we have had to reduce his exercise.
a springer collie mix would go through exercise like a bucket of chow id think. Training exercises do take up time but keep them attentive so use up quite a bit of energy. It does take a lot of time though and can exhaust you too!!!
I would regularly walk 3-4 miles (around an hour) at dinner and then another 45mins after tea and 10 mins before bed. The best idea is to go into the countrside if possible - that way they can burn off energy exploring hill/streams whilst you keep to the path. 

As far as your parents .... killing them with kindness might be a good phrase to use. Ive done it myself - you get used to giving them your left overs or throwing them a treat when they look all sad ...(they really just want to do something) ... its not good for his joints to be fed most human stuff - they will eat anything compulsively so getting weight off him is the best route without doubt


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

With an older dog, its more important to keep exercise regular and consistent. 
Its bad for the joints and muscles to go from nothing, to full on exercise. Thats when you will end up with injuries and lameness.
Exercise isnt just about the physical exercise, but also about keeping the mind busy and stimulated.

I have a 9 year old and a 10 years old. Both of mine can go for a good 2 hours at a time, but i keep it, and their fitness, consistent. We could go longer, but one of mine only has 3 legs. Both still race around like dogs half their age.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

I would say still at your dogs age he should be getting an hour aday, even if its done in two lots 30mins in the morning and same in the evening.!
But can you really moan about your parents when there looking after a dog that belongs to you that you cant care for?
How often will the new dog be walked if they cant be bovered to take it to the vets then surly they are not seriouse/responsible dog owners and i would take my dog if they liked it or not.!
kerry x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you can spend the time drying him off swimming would be a good idea ... and a good way to wash the mud off after a walk


----------



## Ancllo (May 8, 2009)

Me in my partner are staying in his uni accommodation at the mo (i'm 23 and hes 27). So if i could take him i would and i hate seeing him the way he is. I do apprechiate the fact my parents are looking after him, i just dont apprechiate the fact they may be slowly killing him because they are naive on correct dog ownership.

Ive done training, courses on behaviour etc and worked in kennels so you could say im the doggy person in the family, but its like hitting my head off the brick wall when im trying to explain they need to be doing more.

My mum told me she didnt want a huge vets bill well theyre going the right way about getting one


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

One of my springers is 9 this year and is very, very fit, he can give the 10 month one a run for her money(well nearly, he likes to think he can) The only difference i have found is that he does rest more in between his walks, but would still go out every hour on he hour if i had the time and enegy. This breed is not just a high energy breed that need good quality excercise regularly, but need the mental stimulation they have the instinct to work and need that at least twice a day, 10 is relatively old for a springer, most working springers dont live usually much over 10, but a none working springer can live to 13 plus and still need a good ammount of excercise, so your parents are doing him no favours at all they will stiffen him up, and make him much older than his years, a good quality food added omega 3 oils, if his joints are not too bad and the right, regular walks and he should be good for sometime to come. Think you need to take the "lead "a bit from now on.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

It doesn't sound as if you have much choice in this unless you go and walk him yourself, maybe you could get over there 3-4 times a week and that would make all the difference.
Why can't you pay the vet bill?
my last Goldie was doing a full day in the shooting field at 13, but this is irrelevant, all dogs are different and if he is suffering after being out with you, then I suggest you cut down on the amount of exercise you are giving him, and as James has said, swimming is good for the oldies unless they get cold


----------



## jefffers (May 6, 2009)

my springer is 17 and still likes to get out.she doesnt chase anything any more but she does like to have a good old nose around to see whats going on. she has oral cancer which is unoperable but still eats ok and seems happy. i read somewhere that the best possible diet for a dog is raw food and a couple of months ago i gradually replaced her food with raw and she is much much better. it makes sense when you think about it....dogs dont sit in their den cooking. if u r interested in looking at this goto leerburg.com and read all about it. good luck getting your dog sorted ( just a thought ... maybe u should send ur parents to boot camp)


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

jefffers said:


> my springer is 17 and still likes to get out.she doesnt chase anything any more but she does like to have a good old nose around to see whats going on. she has oral cancer which is unoperable but still eats ok and seems happy. i read somewhere that the best possible diet for a dog is raw food and a couple of months ago i gradually replaced her food with raw and she is much much better. it makes sense when you think about it....dogs dont sit in their den cooking. if u r interested in looking at this goto leerburg.com and read all about it. good luck getting your dog sorted ( just a thought ... maybe u should send ur parents to boot camp)


Wow! 17 thats a grand old age for a springer, or any dog come to think of it.I lost my first springer at he age of 8 a year ago today, my eldest now is 9 in august and my youngest is 10 months, the 9 year old is very fit and very gratefull for that as my other one was put to sleep he had a genetic ilness and my 9 year old is his brother he is passed the age when the illness begins to show so we feel very lucky, to have a dog reach a good old age and still enjoying life must be lovely, its a real achievement on your part


----------



## jefffers (May 6, 2009)

really pleased that your dog is doing so well and i hope you have him for a long time yet. have you tried feeding raw food it has made so much differenc to my old girl and is no more expensive than buying cans or dry food. when i get my next dog i will start her off on raw as soon as i can they seem so much happier, alert and playful, and from what ive read on the net everyone says how much better there dogs are especially health-wise. i wish id found out about it years ago, she might not have got this cancer then. you will be horrified just what they put in commercial dog food. all the best


----------

